# S-Works Roubaix vs Giant TCR comp



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

http://www.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/Witchcraft.pdf

according to specialized, the roubaix sworks frame set is both stiffer and lighter by 95 grams?

is this true? i was always under the impression that the sworks roubaix wasn't that light


----------

